# Anyone else want animal crossing wiiu??



## Bellbutter (Apr 15, 2015)

If this happend i would cry


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm hoping the new animal crossing that comes out is on the WIIU! Im pretty sure that's their plan… I don't know


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 15, 2015)

Bellbutter said:


> If this happend i would cry



Same.  I don't like stationary consoles at all and I've only ever had one (Gamecube).  The only thing I played on it was Animal Crossing.  I don't want a Wii U, so I'm really hoping ac doesn't come out for it!!!  Make a new one for the new 3ds instead!!!  And a special animal crossing edition of the new 3ds xl!!!


----------



## Mentagon (Apr 15, 2015)

If one does come out on the Wii U, then maybe I'll actually bother getting one. 

I mean, I think a game like AC lends itself much better to a portable system, but when I think about how detailed and gorgeous the graphics will look, I start having second thoughts.


----------



## HoennMaster (Apr 15, 2015)

It's going to happen. I'm kind of looking forward to it. 10 villagers is just not enough in this game.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 15, 2015)

HoennMaster said:


> It's going to happen. I'm kind of looking forward to it. 10 villagers is just not enough in this game.



City Folk had a 10 villager cap, and considering Cube Crossing had the cap at 15, I'm leaning more towards thinking its an intentional decision rather than something of a technical limitation.

Basically, I'd like for Animal Crossing U to up the limit, but I'm not really counting on it.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't. Only because I don't have a Wii U. Lel


----------



## catsandrabbits (Apr 15, 2015)

I much prefer Animal Crossing on a handheld. I don't have a WiiU, but I would buy one if AC were to be released for it. I find it harder to play on a home console, but I think that the graphics would be beautiful.


----------



## matt (Apr 15, 2015)

I would like a new installment. I dont mind which console


----------



## peachesandicecream (Apr 15, 2015)

Kind of I usually play AC in the car or like in bed so I couldn't do that with a WiiU but! I would still play the WiiU one I think it would have so much potential! Like bigger maps for villagers better graphics so i'm fine with either really!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't have a wii u


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 15, 2015)

15 villagers would be too much imo

I can barely keep up with socialising with 10, let alone 15

(and imagine if they only release like 1 new personality for each gender...


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 15, 2015)

I wouldn't be super crazy about AC on WiiU as it's been so awesome on a handheld, but I sure as hell would buy it. Nintendo has me by my figurative cahones.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah I'd like a new ac but not for a few more years.


----------



## Danielle (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm more of a handheld console type of person, and I don't own a Wii-U. 
I mean, it would be neat, but I wouldn't be in the right demographic for it.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 15, 2015)

I hope they make a new one in 2 versions: one for 3ds and one for wii u!


----------



## KaraNari (Apr 15, 2015)

I got a WiiU for my boyfriend so I would love to get animal crossing for it if they made it! I didn't like it on the wii but because the WiiU has that handheld touch screen maybe I will like it better.


----------



## agscribble (Apr 15, 2015)

I would love for the Wii U to get an Animal Crossing. My biggest complaint about City Folk was about the controls. The Wii U pad is a more traditional controller. Being combined with a touch pad, I could imagine the game being much easier to control. Also, the prettier graphics would be a huge bonus.


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

No, because I don't have a wii u and won't be able to play it


----------



## matt (Apr 15, 2015)

I agree with the above
The gamepad is much more easier to use and they could do many great things with HD. 
Lets hope for something at e3


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 15, 2015)

I want one for the Wii U.

Think of the infinite possibilities and stuff.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 15, 2015)

I know it's going to happen, but I don't want it to happen. I prefer them to be making AC games for handhelds.


----------



## Improv (Apr 15, 2015)

Nah, I don't really like Animal Crossing on consoles & I'm not going to buy a Wii U again.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 15, 2015)

Literally the only people that want it to be on the 3DS are the ones that haven't bought a Wii U lol...


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 15, 2015)

I wouldn't want one because it is hard to play when you want to play alone because you have to turn on the wiiu and all those things and it is not easy playing with friends


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 15, 2015)

Hakoe said:


> I wouldn't want one because it is hard to play when you want to play alone because you have to turn on the wiiu and all those things and it is not easy playing with friends



what lol

u just said its hard to play when you want to play alone because you have to turn the console on

this is the stupidest comment I've ever seen


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 15, 2015)

I want one for the WiiU. I would totally buy it. I hope it'll be compatible with the 3DS version too bc of all the people here who don't have/like/want WiiUs. I would still buy one if it were on the 3DS, but I'd prefer it to be on the WiiU. They're probably planning the next one to be on the WiiU anyways.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 15, 2015)

So at midnight you want to play you gotta turn it all on and it is all hard and stuff but with a console you can play whenever you want easy


----------



## Improv (Apr 15, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Literally the only people that want it to be on the 3DS are the ones that haven't bought a Wii U lol...



there was like one person who said they'd like it on the 3ds ????


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 15, 2015)

I do but I don't. Animal Crossing is much more suited to handheld gaming but I know that the Wii U could make a much more better game.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 15, 2015)

Since Nintendo has already started development of a new console to replace the Wii U,there's a chance that the next Animal Crossing game will be made for the new console and bypass the Wii U.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm definitely not the type to boot up a console just to play animal crossing. Idk, it would feel like playing a mobile game on a console to me, just kinda silly. Besides, I'd never buy a Wii u. For people that like lots of different nintendo games, then the wii u must be great, but it's not for me.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think I'd like it for wii u. Maybe who knows but I want new features on the next game.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 15, 2015)

Ah yes please!!!!


----------



## peppy villager (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't want a stationary console because I dont have a TV in my room and I don't ever leave my room. so. yeah. Lol. I want handheld.


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't have a Wii U and I don't plan on getting one either. I think that Animal Crossing is better suited to a handheld console anyway since it's designed to be played every day, so I would prefer the next one to come out on a handheld.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh Damn!
Gotta buy a wii u for the game.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't have a WII U so no not really 
I hope they come out with a new version with better updates and stuff for the 3DS or WII (or XBOX1)


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Apr 15, 2015)

I wouldn't mind, of course I own a Wii U. I can only imagine what capabilities could be done with the console given its higher standard of graphics and memory than the 3DS. If they were to release another on the 3DS it'd probably only be compatable on the New ones and not the old ones.. *looks at her red launch 3DS*


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 15, 2015)

They should release it for both systems.  Just like they did with Smash Brothers.
Maybe this time WiiU get it first and the 3DS get it's later.

It would be nice if you could play on the go with the 3DS and than switch to the WiiU in the evening.  All your progress shows up when you turn the WiiU on.  I want to catch a scorpion on the big screen or the gamepad.  
The 3DSXL is hard on the eyes late at night.  The WiiU would be nice for late night play.

I wasn't going to buy a WiiU but than the Donkey Kong game came out.  Got a good deal and 2 free games.  With Smash Brothers we got a free digital game.  So the Wii U was almost the same price as the 3DSXL with the ACNL game. 
I love the WiiU and it nice that we don't have to use the wiiRemote.   They have a classic pro remote just like the XBOX one.  Easy to use.  Also nice that you can play a game on the gamepad while others use the TV.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 15, 2015)

I read this as "Anyone else want animal crossing waifu??" LOL.

Short, non-ranting answer - I don't really want it, but I'd still buy it. I much prefer Animal Crossing as a handheld game, but the peer pressure of everyone else on this site playing it would make me buy it haha.


----------



## Miily (Apr 16, 2015)

i hope!


----------



## Icewolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Oooh, I'd love a Wii U version! I much prefer playing on the big screen with better picture and sound! I do also enjoy the handheld though. Let's hope it's a completely new game and not a lazy game like "Let's Go to The City" was. It was practically "Wild World" with an added town. I remember how let down I was when I heard that the music was the same as "Wild World". I love the "Wild World" soundtrack, it's one of my favorites, but I was eager to listen to something completely new!


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 16, 2015)

Animal Crossing Wii U would be nice, but I don't have a Wii U.


----------



## Locket (Apr 16, 2015)

doggaroo said:


> Same.  I don't like stationary consoles at all and I've only ever had one (Gamecube).  The only thing I played on it was Animal Crossing.  I don't want a Wii U, so I'm really hoping ac doesn't come out for it!!!  Make a new one for the new 3ds instead!!!  And a special animal crossing edition of the new 3ds xl!!!



Actually, to me, this isn't fair. I can't get anymore DSs. 



I would cry too! It could even save the Wii U!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 17, 2015)

I made a thread here highlighting some features AC Wii U could use


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 18, 2015)

I do!!! 

I watched the trailer for the new Mario Kart 8 DLC featuring Animal Crossing New Leaf and it gave an idea of what Animal Crossing _could _look like on Wii U! It would be the perfect opportunity to make a truly 3D Animal Crossing game, which is what I've always wanted. The Wii U can provide that capability and I really hope they create one this way!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh my god, having the amazing HD graphics from that track or even better would be AWESOME.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 19, 2015)

Seriously, guys? Why doesn't anybody have a Wii U around here? There's already been a ton of great new games for it! Anyway, to answer your question, I would like AC on the Wii U. Population Growing was one of the best ones and that was on a home console.


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 19, 2015)

I sort of want one for Wii U. Just for the graphics, though.
When I think about AC for Wii U I think about how great the graphics would be (like what was shown in the Mario Kart 8 DLC 2 trailer).


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 20, 2015)

Great graphics, obviously, but we'd also probably get a huge town with a variety of locations to explore and we'd get cool Miiverse features to go with it.


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 20, 2015)

I _really/I] would prefer to have another handheld game.  It just doesn't work that well on a non-portable, in my mind.  Especially since they'd have to eliminate the Spotpass thing. (Although I don't know a TON about the Wii U, maybe they could do that?) Just seems like the Wii U isn't all that popular and that they'd do this to us so we would buy it._


----------



## Raffy (Apr 20, 2015)

yes pls i want 20 villagers instead of just 10


----------



## Boccages (Apr 21, 2015)

I've been clamouring for it since I bought my Wii U in June 2013.


----------

